
Ask HN: How long have you been on HN? - 6_45
How has the quality of discussion and posting changed from your point of view?
======
6_45
Personally I discovered this website around 2014. I saw it mentioned in an
article about a serial swatter from las Vegas who was said to visit this
website frequently. Intrigued by the name, I visited for the first time.
Recently I have noticed a huge drop in the quality of comments.

------
knight-errantry
just signed up last week! I have heard plenty about HN previously but my
experience has been 3rd-degree connection at best. So far I am loving the
quality of content being shared. Regarding the discussions, I don't know that
they've changed my mind quite yet (only been a week, though) but each i learn
something new and do take some time to critically explore a topic or idea, so
in my book what this community offers is laudable.

